# Network sharing for Orange and Tmobile Customers



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Orange and Tmobile customers can now switch between the 2 networks automatically after signing up. This follows the merge between the 2 networks and will give the customers of both networks better signal in different areas.

If you are on Orange or Tmobile you can now use either network. you need to sign up as they need to send you a sim update.

For Orange go to http://www.orange.co.uk/share

For Tmobile Go to http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/share

The full story can be seen at 
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...Nd5S8fBZg&sig2=sUKArrZsoqd7Nw4a4d1vkw&cad=rja


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

I am guessing this is only in the UK, not the US. Now if it were in the US and we could also connect to AT&T then that would be wonderful.... I am so sick of my signal dropping out and having AT&T picking me up so I can make "emergency calls only".


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes from what i understand it is just the UK. The two companies are merging.


----------

